# Oil Question



## Bluestreak018 (Jul 24, 2009)

So I have an 04. I had my oil changed at the dealer when i got it in mid August . The milage was in the high 48k's. It is currently at 51,700. The other day I got on it off the light and i got a Check Oil light the flashed and beeped once. So i checked the oil and it looked a little bit low, so i threw about a quart in it just to get me home. Today I went out and changed it and there was almost 3 quarts left. Does this seem normal for the amount of miles and time its been since my last oil change?...It seems a little low to me but since this is the first time i've changed it since i got it i thought one of you may know better.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

What oil did you have the dealer use?


----------



## Bluestreak018 (Jul 24, 2009)

I had them throw Mobil 1 in. Which is also what i put in today. Im assuming the put 5w30 in and i put 10w30 in for the summer.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so when you say there were three quarts left. do you mean there was only three quarts in the car?!


----------



## Bluestreak018 (Jul 24, 2009)

well ya there were three quarts in the car when i drained it but thats after i added a quart to get me home.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Park that car and get it fixed. Nothing worse then running low with with no oil


----------



## Bluestreak018 (Jul 24, 2009)

i already changed it. i just wanted to know if this amount oil usage is normal for my situation.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluestreak018 said:


> So I have an 04. I had my oil changed at the dealer when i got it in mid August . The milage was in the high 48k's. It is currently at 51,700. The other day I got on it off the light and i got a Check Oil light the flashed and beeped once. So i checked the oil and it looked a little bit low, so i threw about a quart in it just to get me home. Today I went out and changed it and there was almost 3 quarts left. Does this seem normal for the amount of miles and time its been since my last oil change?...It seems a little low to me but since this is the first time i've changed it since i got it i thought one of you may know better.


Whats a little bit low? Was it on the hash marks or below them? You shouldn't use little to no oil in 3k miles. I use little(what I catch in the can) to no oil between my 5k mile oil changes. Three quarts out of 5+ is using more than what it should. It sounds like you used 3-4 quarts thats including the one you threw in there.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW.. if i were you i would check the oil EVERY time i drive it if you were drivin around on three quarts its amazing you could hear yourself think over the knocking that it must have had... your car shouldnt "use" oil as in burn oil at all.. if it does it needs fixed!!


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Was that an idiot light?*

On the low oil?

I got a MFD chime and "Service Oil" flashing w/o an idiot light. My oil is not low and I have 6888 miles with my last Synth(Castrol w/a K&N) change done at 3000 miles.

Perhaps the stealership forgot to hit the "reset"(have no idea what sequence of buttons that is)after doing the 3K change on mine.

Mines in the shop today having new seat covers put on the rears so I hope they'll reset that annoying chime.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bluestreak018 said:


> i already changed it. i just wanted to know if this amount oil usage is normal for my situation.


If you never checked the oil after the dealer changed it they may have shorted you. Keep checking the oil now and see what happens.


----------

